# Just in time for the weekend: a brand new, luxurious mass!



## bluemoonguy (Apr 22, 2012)

That's right folks, a sleek, fabulous new 1.6cm mass of undetermined origin!

Seriously, though, this sucks. I just had a thyroid ultrasound and chest x-ray done today (first since my TT in January). After examining the ultrasound, my endocrinologist was kind enough to call me up about an hour ago and inform me of this new mass that has developed on the right side of my neck (I tried searching for it to feel it with my hands, but couldn't. 1.6cm isn't really that large though, so I suppose it's easy to miss). She's not sure what it is (could be scar tissue, a parathyroid, or lymph node), but she instructed me to call the same surgeon who removed my thyroid to take a second ultrasound of my neck on Monday. I'm assuming that he may also take a biopsy of the mass as well.

My questions to you all: have any of you experienced this after a total thyroidectomy? If so, was it cancer? Did you need surgery a second time to remove the mass?

I'm trying to stay positive about all of this, but my mood has been getting worse ever since that phone call.

A couple of other questions: if I go in on Monday and the surgeon recommends I remove it, would you all recommend a second opinion before diving in? I really don't want to go under the knife again if I don't have to, not to mention miss more work, etc. I dread my conversation with the surgeon because he's one of the types who doesn't have a fabulous bedside manner and tends to make me feel rushed in my decisions. So the more ammunition I have going into this appointment, the better.

Anyway, any and all feedback is appreciated. I hope you all are having a better start to your weekend than me.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi, sorry to hear about this. I hope yours turns out as well as mine did. I had a completion in July. My neck started swelling on the left side in January. I had it looked at in March because I was ignoring, or not ready to deal with it up until then. I have 2 new growths. They u/s and FNA'ed them. They're clear and being watched. I hope you will get good news too.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, this stinks. But it may end being nothing to worry about. And if it is something to worry about, at least they've caught it early!

Did you have a body scan after your surgery?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bluemoonguy said:


> That's right folks, a sleek, fabulous new 1.6cm mass of undetermined origin!
> 
> Seriously, though, this sucks. I just had a thyroid ultrasound and chest x-ray done today (first since my TT in January). After examining the ultrasound, my endocrinologist was kind enough to call me up about an hour ago and inform me of this new mass that has developed on the right side of my neck (I tried searching for it to feel it with my hands, but couldn't. 1.6cm isn't really that large though, so I suppose it's easy to miss). She's not sure what it is (could be scar tissue, a parathyroid, or lymph node), but she instructed me to call the same surgeon who removed my thyroid to take a second ultrasound of my neck on Monday. I'm assuming that he may also take a biopsy of the mass as well.
> 
> ...


The only good news I can think of is that your doctor "found" it. Just imagine if not.

I have not had this experience but like you, I would be very upset and somewhat scared if not a lot scared.

Do know that you are in my prayers and thoughts re all of this. And please let us know what happens.

No..........................this is not a fantabulous weekend for you! I wish we all could be there to give you a hug.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, man....really?

My thinking immediately went to post-RAI scan too...did you have one? I think it would be odd to have a growth reappear that quickly. That said, if I was in your shoes & assuming you.thought the surgeon did a good job, I'd want a biopsy ASAP.


----------



## bluemoonguy (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey all!

First off, thank you all for your responses so far. Just unloading the news on others really helped me get through the weekend. I'd like to consider myself a pretty independent person who is generally head-strong, if not a little bull headed at times. So, at first when I heard the news about the mass, I planned on bottling it in, aside from telling my immediate family. I'm glad I didn't! So, yeah, really...thank you all for your support and kind words! I think going to one of the local water parks over the weekend also helped take my mind off things.  Man, that was a blast!

So, the more I hear from you guys as well as one of my my mother's friends, the more my mind is becoming a little more at ease. In the case of my this woman, she basically went through the same thing I did, but maybe 4-5 years before me. She said she had a hard time swallowing at one point and was prepared for the worst going into her ultrasound. After having her ultrasound done, the doctors basically told her that it was nothing and that she was fine. I believe they're still monitoring her, obviously, but she believes it was nothing more than scar tissue. So, this is encouraging to me. Though, even if something IS found tomorrow, I still plan on getting a second opinion this go around.

@Octavia: No, I haven't had a body scan like the one I initially took before the RAI. I think that was scheduled or, rather, is scheduled for September. I'm not sure how this latest development influences the scheduling.

@joplin: I'm pretty surprised they caught a growth so soon, too. Especially after just nuking all the thyroid gland in my body with that RAI pill several months ago. I would have figured it would be clear sailing for a good many-a-year! Not so... Well, maybe. We'll see what happens!

Anyway, thanks again for the support! It's somewhat comforting knowing there are others out there who are, more or less, going through what you are. It sucks that we have to deal with all of this, but I try to think positively about it. Even though thyroid cancer is awful, it's not the worst thing in the world to get.

I'll keep you all posted! I'm assuming I won't know for a few days what exactly is going on in my neck. When I find out, though, I'll be right back here to pester you all.


----------



## redmoon (May 14, 2012)

One thing my cancer journey is teaching me is that I can't look too far ahead (even several steps away from where I am), because everything hinges on what is coming NEXT.

So focus on the very next thing you have to do, don't forget to breathe into your whole body, down to your toes, take that time for yourself. Be present in this moment because there is no future of scary endings RIGHT NOW, it's just what it is.


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

redmoon said:


> One thing my cancer journey is teaching me is that I can't look too far ahead (even several steps away from where I am), because everything hinges on what is coming NEXT.
> 
> So focus on the very next thing you have to do, don't forget to breathe into your whole body, down to your toes, take that time for yourself. Be present in this moment because there is no future of scary endings RIGHT NOW, it's just what it is.


I love reading your blog redmoon.


----------



## redmoon (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Tina.  I'm really glad to hear that. hugs1


----------



## bluemoonguy (Apr 22, 2012)

Update for you all...

All the stressing was for nothing. The node in my neck was a cancer-free lymph node! When getting my second ultrasound, my surgeon immediately stated that it didn't look worrisome at all, but, of course, had to take a biopsy to be sure (that wasn't fun. But it was definitely worth it).

He wants to check on it in 6 months, but all signs point to me being cancer-free for the moment. So, this is excellent news!

On top of that, I still got to enjoy my weekend. Some relatives and I went to one of the Texas Schlitterbahn water parks. It was a blast and definitely helped get my mind off of the (then) bad news.

Thanks for all your support, everyone!!


----------



## toofdoc (Jun 29, 2011)

Going for a lymph node FNA next week. Did your negative nodes light up on a WBS? I'm worried because i have had nodes light up that just popped up on an US. Thanks



webster2 said:


> Hi, sorry to hear about this. I hope yours turns out as well as mine did. I had a completion in July. My neck started swelling on the left side in January. I had it looked at in March because I was ignoring, or not ready to deal with it up until then. I have 2 new growths. They u/s and FNA'ed them. They're clear and being watched. I hope you will get good news too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bluemoonguy said:


> Update for you all...
> 
> All the stressing was for nothing. The node in my neck was a cancer-free lymph node! When getting my second ultrasound, my surgeon immediately stated that it didn't look worrisome at all, but, of course, had to take a biopsy to be sure (that wasn't fun. But it was definitely worth it).
> 
> ...


Awesome! No better news in the world! Thank you for letting us know.


----------

